# Flaming George Burbot Advise...



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

North of Buckboard and Buckboard itself is in Wyoming... Is this correct? So in order to fish the optimal locations you will need a reciprocal license? Also are they easily caught from shore without the use of a boat? 

I am planning on going up there on the 13th. I would love to not have to purchase a reciprocal license and to not rent a boat. Has anyone up there caught burbot from the Utah side? Antelope flat? or near the dam? Since it is a nusiance species I figure there might not be too many problems with hot spotting on this species.... 

Any words would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually, pretty much north of Lucerne is Wyoming and yes you need a reciprocal stamp to fish that side of the lake. They are $10 and you can buy them at the Walmart in Evanston, the Maverick in Mountain View, the market in Manila, or any of the marina stores.

This years survey had Burbot populations down 30% between Buckboard and Lucerne. From Lucerne south, the Burbot are much less plentiful. I have caught 2 in Linwood bay but they are few and far between.

North of Buckboard, populations of Burbot were up something like 60%. 

They are not easily caught from shore. It is easiest to jig for them on rocky points from a boat. I'd probably look at Firehole or Blacksmith Fork to fish for them. 

You could try from shore but you'll be much less successful than if you had a boat.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Dodger... That is not the info that I wanted to hear but it does sound like the truth. Looks like I am going to have to stop by through Wyoming.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, sorry Nambaster. 

If you wait until after the new year, your reciprocal permit will be good for the whole calendar year of 2013. 

One you buy now will expire at midnight on December 31. And if you launch a boat in WY, you have to have an invasive species sticker for it which cost another $30.

They always get you somehow.


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

They can be caught from the shoreline! A heavy slipperbobber set-up with the right sized jighead can be effective in the right place !! Check out the threads on iceshanty a group of shore fisherman have been doing pretty good in firehole banktanglin !!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Im having a tough time figuring out how a slip bobber would work to suspend bait barely over the bottom of the ground.. Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1106&sid=19391516
You may want to drop by Fish Tech and they should be able to set it up for you. Here is a link on Mickey's setup. This is for ice fishing, but should work casting a lure out as well....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Im having a tough time figuring out how a slip bobber would work to suspend bait barely over the bottom of the ground.. Anyone have any advice on this?


The bobber freely slides up and down the line. It stops at a bobber stop set at a precribed depth.

Slip bobbers come in a variety of sizes and designs. There are tiny micro size ones for creeks and ice-fishing, and there's huge ones for salt water or fishing big rivers below dams. I make slip bobber rods from 9 foot or longer 9 wt fly rods. At one time there was a guy in the SLC area that marketed slip bobber rods; can't remember his name.

I recommend using the UWN search engine for "slip bobbers". There's been quite a lot of talk about them here.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

FISHAMANIAC said:


> They can be caught from the shoreline! A heavy slipperbobber set-up with the right sized jighead can be effective in the right place !! Check out the threads on iceshanty a group of shore fisherman have been doing pretty good in firehole banktanglin !!


A slip bobber setup would work but the key there is "in the right place."

As with most places as the Gorge, the important part is getting there. That's why I said while you can get them from shore, you'll get more and do better from a boat.

But, if bank tanglin' is your game, good luck. Kill them all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thill, from Illinois, is the biggest slip bobber company out there.

Here's a pic of a few slip bobbers from another thread.










I caught a lot of fish at the Gorge using slip bobbers, mostly browns back in the day when the Gorge was full of them. Caught my share of teenage macs with them too, usually on the steep banks between Anvil and Brinegar Ranch, on the east side of the lake.

I was driving up and down the east side of the Gorge last winter at work. There were quite a few fishing the bank for burbot, and trout I suppose, around Firehole. Not a lot of the Gorge froze last winter. The bay at the boat ramp was frozen and the burbot ice fisherman had it covered many nights when we drove past going back home.

I was looking on _Hooked on Utah_ for the Evanston story UWN member Tylert spoke of in another thread, and I found a burbot episode. It was pretty good, very informative, last weekend's show I think. I can't find it now.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like one must be a master at predicting depths... If I am correct it is essentially like panfishing with a worm under a bobber... except.... you have to figure out how far to the bottom... I would love to fish from a boat but I dont have a boat...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Sounds like one must be a master at predicting depths... If I am correct it is essentially like panfishing with a worm under a bobber... except.... you have to figure out how far to the bottom... I would love to fish from a boat but I dont have a boat...


Yes and no. Slip bobber fishing is a great way to fish jigs or spoons, vertically, from the shore.

To set the bobber stop:

1) Clip a weight to your jig and throw the rig out. (The cheap clamp-on weights will be on the shelf with the slip bobbers) Wait for the line to sink to the bottom or hit the stop.

2) Slide your bobber stop knot up or down the line and throw it out again, and then adjust it until your bobber rests on top of the water or a little below; when the lure or bait is just above the bottom or whereever you want it.

3) Reel in your line and remove the weight.

If I'm using cut bait or a whole night crawler I make sure its on the hook when making depth adjustments.

If you don't want the wind to blow the bobber around set it just a little below the surface by adding a little more weight, another split shot or two.

If the wind is in your face there's a good chance that the rig will get blown into shallower water and snag on the bottom. If so I'll raise the stop up. Another great way to slip bobber fish from the bank is to set the slip bobber high, or use a "high profile" slip bobber and purposely let the wind move it aroun. This method really works good when you're out on a rocky point. Let the wind be your friend, blowing the rig around the point.

Slip bobber rods are basically steelhead rods with soupy actions and long handles. They are made that way to double-hand cast pieces of bait long distances without pitching the bait off the hook during the cast.

Unlike a bubble with water in it, most slip bobbers are tapered in such a manner that offer very little drag to the biting fish and they will move on the slightest of bites.

Where I come from we fished slip bobbers out of our boats, especially for crappies and walleyes, known for light bites.

Just another way to fish vertically.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a few days old: http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23227765&nid=11 ... ming-gorge


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So if your fish are in depths of 10-30 feet and your adjust your slip stop to be for say 20ft of water then your slip stop ends up in your reel... So how do you keep that slip stop from getting tangled or caught on the cast? 

Thanks for all the advice btw...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> So if your fish are in depths of 10-30 feet and your adjust your slip stop to be for say 20ft of water then your slip stop ends up in your reel... So how do you keep that slip stop from getting tangled or caught on the cast?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice btw...


Good question, and you're right, the stop is on your spool allowing you to reel in the terminal tackle to a point that allows for easy casting.

The stops are designed not to snag up on the cast as the line comes off the spool. Some, like the little plastic thingies with the 4 holes in them, get snagged once in awhile. Others like the tied-on yarn stops are seldom trouble, well, for me anyway. Pieces of light-weight rubber bans have been used as bobber stops forever, but they sometimes hang on the knot for me if the knot is tied loosely. There's a piece of rubber band tied to the line in the pic I provided earlier in this thread.


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Nambaster location is key like Dodger mentioned ! There is plenty of access all over the west side for shore fishing. Ive done really well just north of buckboard and up in the Firehole area fishing any rocky point with a heavy slip-bobber set-up with a 1/16th-1/8th oz glow jig and glow body tipped with chub meat ! Never have spanked them with this method but 20-30 fish from the bank is not a bad outing !! Now if you have access to a boat id be all over it! A guy can move round till you find good numbers instead of waiting for the ling to come visit you on the shore or your ice hole lol.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

All the advice comes much appreciated... I hope to update you guys with some ugly slimey fish.


----------

